# Opinions on New Water Curlew?



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have fished bass tournaments for over 25 years, and enjoy shallow water fishing for trout, reds, and flounder but, I like going out to the jettys and also want to be able to cross the bay when it's windy. What do you guys think of the Curlew or Ibis as an everyday fishing platform? If you have experience with these rigs compared to others I would welcome your comparisons.
Thanks,
C.A.S.T.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

What bay do you normally fish? They are great shallow water boats but i would not want to cross a big bay or hit the jetties in either one. I recently had an opportunity to fish out of their new Stilt...I have fished in Hellsbay, Maverick, Hewes but the Stilt is by far the most impressive poling skiff I have ever been in. A larger skiff like the Hewes Redfisher, or a heavy Ranger might work for you. If you want to poll the flats effortlessly and go to the jetties then you probably need two boats. Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## flydavecc (Jul 7, 2009)

It sounds to me like you need a Majek Illusion I,ve got one and can do anything the newwater boats do plus still cross coppy bays.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Call Tim Clancey at New Water Boat Works and have him give you Tim Redden's phone no., he guides out of an Ibis or Sallye Moffitt she runs a Curlew. They are in Rockport.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have fished with Tim in his Ibis and it is amazing. We have duck hunted out of it and it goes where airboats only went. It is the top of the line shallow water boat and that is what it is designed to do. Jetty fishing noway I buy it for that. If you know what you are doing it will work for open bays but there are trade offs with any boat and this is one of the trade offs for the incredible skinny water ability.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

*New Water boat*

So basically, you guys are saying the New Water boat is limited to launching and fishing in backwater areas where you do not need to cross open water in a bay like West Bay, Port O', or East Matagorda to get to the barrier island areas.

If I want to fish marsh flats, or back water lakes I would need to launch really close by or into the ICW exclusively?

Let's say I want to run from Port O over to Pringle on a windy day 15 - 20 mph out of the southwest. Would the Curlew or Ibis be safe for this with my wife on board?

I want to be able to run to a new spot if necessary and still be able to fish the skinny water once I get there. Any advice on boat selections would be appreciated. I want to buy performance and quality at the same time. Does that make sense?

Thanks for the inputs.
C.A.S.T.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

sad3sm


flydavecc said:


> It sounds to me like you need a Majek Illusion I,ve got one and can do anything the newwater boats do plus still cross coppy bays.


I DONT THINK SO sad3sm PM ME IF YOU NEED ANY HELP CAST OR QUESTIONS


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Great shallow water boats but I wouldn't make a habit of crossing larger bays when the wind is up.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

not a problem in the ibis.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Decision*

I was facing many of the tough decisions you have mentioned. I decided on the 23' Shoalwater Cat. It will run and float very shallow, as well take rough water VERY well. If you are looking to do a little more polling you could consider the smaller 16', 19' and 21' models. Come by Shoalwater boats at the boat show in Houston and check them out.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

not even the same class. look at the detail, wiring, finish work, rub hands along the edges, just a better built boat.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, you can run to Pringle safely and smoothly and never cross the open bay... just go the the back way thru Saluria and behind Farwell Island and you on the south shoreline. It could get bumpy crossing E Matty coming from the Harbor or launch from Sargent, much narrower and calmer down there. Crossing Trinity or Galv bays will be a problem though.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

I agree with teamfirstcast, I live in POC and have had a Curlew for almost 4 years, could not want a better boat for this area. I do not fish the Jetties much or offshore(tho I have done both and felt safe and dry). In the Summer I fish Pringle and lakes all the way to Panther and unless it is unusually windy have not had a problem. Tim is a great guy to work with, and continues to offer great customer service forever.

0


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Newwater is a top of the line boat, and would be a great fit for the POC area. Tim at Newwater is unmatched in quality and craftsmanship, and the boats are perfectly safe and very stable. I've owned Majek and Newwater, and recommend both. Considering they are two totally different styles of boats, you'll know which one you prefer.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Very high end and specialized boats. They will get you home in 3 footers, but it won't be a smooth dry ride. Jettys and near shore you will definitely have to pick your days. 

If you spend most of your time in the POC area then it is a very good choice.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Very high end and specialized boats. They will get you home in 3 footers, but it won't be a smooth dry ride. Jettys and near shore you will definitely have to pick your days.
> 
> If you spend most of your time in the POC area then it is a very good choice.


how many boats will stay dry and run in a foot or less????


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

A friend of mine has one here in Rockport. It is a great fishing platform. The fit and finish is outstanding. It will get up in very shallow water with a 90 etec. The storage area for a small boat is awesome. I think it is a perfect choice for a shallow water fisherman.
Tight Knot


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*When I purchased my current boat,*

I hired guides running the boats I thought I was interested in before purchasing (and took my wife). A full day on the water in any boat will tell you a lot about what to expect. Sometimes it will take you only a few minutes to know whether the boat will be what you want, and other times you just have to get in some particular, maybe tough situations to see how the boat responds. If I were you, I would go to the Houston Boat Show, and if you see a boat that you think will satisfy your needs, get the names and numbers of guides running their rigs. If the dealers reps put the hard sell on you at the show, get a price they will deliver at conditional on your experience with the guide's trip being what you expect. In my case, I bought the hull we were on the day we caught no fish at all, but I liked the performance of the boat! Good luck on your decision.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Curlew experience*

I owned a Curlew for 2 years. I love that boat. Crossed Aransas in some snotty weather more than once, got home just fine. I took it out the mouth of the old Colorado to fish those jetties, ran the surf (2 -3 that day)to the Port O Jetties, then back home fishing along West Matty and into the Diversion. It is an incredible boat for both performance and construction. I sold mine because I needed something to run near offshore and bayfish/ski the family, which is a different boat. Rough water isn't the most fun on the Curlew, but I took it out in conditions that were causing other bay boats to turn around and I didn't feel like I was in danger. If I took water over the bow, it just rolled off, kinda like a big surfboard with a 90 on the back, but it is much more than that. When shallow, it was unbeatable. A little wide for precise poling in windy conditions, but generally just fine. There is no better demo than to take a ride with Tim. He is patient, knows his product, and doesn't disparage other boats to make his look better. Truly a class act. I do plan to own another NewWater, just waiting for the economy to improve and the family to grow up some more. If you are looking at a Curlew or an Ibis, it is truly a small group of boats that are comparable.

Steve


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have owned both a Curlew and Ibis and will tell you that because of their extra wide beam it is a very dry / stable boat. If you are going to cross rough waters I would definitely upgrade to the larger Ibis. The extra 3 ft of boat plus trim tabs on the back allow you to get much more front end V in the water to break the chop. 

Also, another huge bonus on the Ibis is being able to slap about 200+ HP on the back without sacrificing shallow water performance. Either boat will hop up in 6-7" fully loaded.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

You might want to check out the South Bay 200 built by Cougar Marine down in the valley. It is basically a knockoff of the New Water, but at a pretty decent price. Here's a link;
http://www.cougarmarineusa.com/2010_South_Bay_200


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ibis is a nice boat if you only fish the flats, You should also look at Mosca finished out alot nicer than Shoalwater, Majek's


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Boat Choice*

I appreciate all the input. I have had one person contact me about a Lake & Bay Boca Grande that seems priced to sell. I am going to take a look around the boat show next week and compare some prices. Most of you have run your boats in weather you thought was rough and been glad you had the right boat and experience to get you home. I have also. That is why I asked about running in some chop or windy conditions. Thanks again for the recommendations.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

I run a HB Waterman 18 and have taken it up to 15 miles offshore. Its mainly about picking your days. If you want to pole, then you want a skiff. The Shallow sports, shoalwaters, etc are not made for poling. Something to think about is are you looking to run shallow or float shallow. I do not have a tunnel on my skiff because I like hunting fish in 6-8 inches of water. there are many price point skiffs out there that do quality work that are worth checking out. I am a HB diehard, but i rode in boats from Ankona and ECC and they do quality work. I would check them out. Also, www.microskiff.com is a site dedicated to technical poling skiffs. Worth a look imho. Good luck-BH


----------



## Shallowfishing (Apr 9, 2010)

*Stilt sitting Still*


----------



## Shallowfishing (Apr 9, 2010)

CAST i am a Curlew owner and I will give you the real down low on my experience.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

check out tran sport SVT. donny will have one to demo in about 4wks


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

flydavecc said:


> It sounds to me like you need a Majek Illusion I,ve got one and can do anything the newwater boats do plus still cross coppy bays.


 Now thats not totally true.....


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

C.A.S.T. said:


> So basically, you guys are saying the New Water boat is limited to launching and fishing in backwater areas where you do not need to cross open water in a bay like West Bay, Port O', or East Matagorda to get to the barrier island areas.
> 
> If I want to fish marsh flats, or back water lakes I would need to launch really close by or into the ICW exclusively?
> 
> ...


ShallowSport or Trans Sport...will do what your wanting


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Cast, you are about to spend*

somewhere between $30,000.00 and $50,000.00 (maybe even a low estimate), but any in event a lot of money. I suggest you do what I did and go hire guides running the boats you have in question, and for the purpose you want them to serve. I've had the same hull for over 10 years and feel like I made the right decision for me. The key to my comment is "for me". Every boat's utility and a persons needs do not always mesh.

The Newwater hulls are made for shallow water performance, but they will all traverse the bays at some level of comfort. However, running across some Texas bays may be less comfortable in a Newwater hull then some other hull that is heavier, and has more V, or is longer. Some people run 30 miles to their cabin and fishing area, and others may not run 3 miles. Some carry 3 or 4 friends or family members, while some go alone, thus the difference in hull preference. BTW, fishing the jetties is a totally different endeavor than running and fishing in less then a foot of water and requires totally different talents and equipment.

Good luck on your choice of hulls.:cheers:



C.A.S.T. said:


> So basically, you guys are saying the New Water boat is limited to launching and fishing in backwater areas where you do not need to cross open water in a bay like West Bay, Port O', or East Matagorda to get to the barrier island areas.
> 
> If I want to fish marsh flats, or back water lakes I would need to launch really close by or into the ICW exclusively?
> 
> ...


----------



## jesley22 (May 17, 2009)

PM sent......


----------



## mbmanry (Apr 13, 2010)

*Curlew*

I have owned a Curlew for about 3 yrs now, and I couldnt imagine buying a different boat. It runs stupid skinny, and does fine in chop, not to mention being a very dry boat. The first time I went out on a Curlew, I knew it would be what I would purchase next. Great for geting to wade spots, has an open platform for casting, and has a very good hull shot. It isnt the easiest boat to pole, but does just fine. Very Stable.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Shallowfishing, it's hard to make out whats going on in that pic you posted. whats up with it? can u enlarge it?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

out_fishin69 said:


> Hey Shallowfishing, it's hard to make out whats going on in that pic you posted. whats up with it? can u enlarge it?


I'm pretty sure it's the one that flipped over while trying to make a turn.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

thats what i figured 007, would like to see the pic enlarged. those guys that flipped are lucky they didn't get hurt! someone was lookin out for 'em


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice bump of a 3 month old dead post.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Ibis is just as dry (or drier) than any flats machine on the market. (trim tabs help too)
Don't say it's a "wet ride" unless you've ridden on a New Water who knows how to operate it.
And the "Illusion" claim? OMG! Compare a Ford to a Rolls.


----------



## tmcpadre (Aug 27, 2005)

curlew owner for 7 years soon to be Ibis owner. have had hpx majek and shoalwater in past i am fly fisher but go offshore even in curlew and you pick your days like any boater but if it is comfortable you are safe. best shallow ater performance in business and poles well with out sail effect.


----------

